# I am...Loneliness



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

I am the first one to greet you when you are born
And I part with you as death becomes yours
You fear the most I will be your only company
For that, it is you I find the most fun to tease
Life feels so full without my presence
But I need you so I don?t feel me
Can penetrate the strong but I prey on the weak
I guarantee ill feed but wont make you bleed
A parasite of the very worst kind
Affected passed leaders of the strongest minds
I appear at your most gloomiest of times
I come even when your surrounded by friends
You smile and rejoice but its all pretend
Because I have you held in my tight grasp
As me and you hold hands you cry and I laugh
But I did nothing at all it was you who bred me
Its you who cant relate to others philosophies
or its your heart that you cant seem to please
With this you even know who is my only enemy
Victims are even those soldiers at sea
Actors and ball players with weaves
The obese and those In jail for years
Even the wind and that tree
And the sun and a falling leaf
But the earth has the moon and the clouds have the planes
And the old man has his wisdom and the pen has the page
But what do I have but a name?
All I have is you and to serve you pain
I must then question do I even exist
Or is it that I am the one who is the loneliest


----------



## Angelique (Oct 30, 2007)

Brillianlty done...It's unusual how much I understand that and we still both feel just the same just as lonely...DP started for me about 4 months ago ....It started going down in a split second while I was on the phone with a friend....anyway this poem reminds me of something I said to a friend of mine " I never really understood what lonely was until now". I also write poetry .... keep writing!!...you have DP and as much as we don't see it .... I believe people with DP or anything else that can be mind fucking,.... brings gifts.... I have felt I can capture emotion far better than I could before ...even though I cant feel it and I am just the observer....I can find better words....almost like a great photographer can capture a moment in time with his camera.


----------

